# Terminator: Sarah Connor wrong time in tivo guide



## crabbon (Jan 9, 2003)

I live on the west coast.

Did anybody else have their TiVo NOT record Terminator: Sarah Connor Chronicles on 2/11/2008. It was suppose to record from 9pm to 10pm, so I thought, and went to watch it at 10:31, and it was the wrong program. Checked the guide, and it recorded it at 6pm, instead of at 9pm. Sure enough, wrong thing was playing.

I checked tv.yahoo.com, and their guide had it correct. Wierd thing is that next week it says it's scheduled for 6pm again next week.

I thought maybe there was a corruption on my particular tivo, but checked my other tivo, and it too had the same error. 

Can anybody confirm if they recorded or not if they got Terminator: S.C.C. ?


----------



## RAS-Robin (Oct 1, 2002)

We're in the LA area and TiVo recorded The Terminator: SCC on Mon 2/11 from 9-10pm, episode named Queen's Gambit. No problems. Have you checked your recording history to see if there was a conflict or ?


----------



## crabbon (Jan 9, 2003)

No, I checked the guide and history, and it all said that it was scheduled to record at 6pm.

I'm Charter, right in the middle of California.


----------



## Playloud (Jan 6, 2008)

Time Warner

Redondo Beach, CA

Episode recorded normally.


----------



## klia (Apr 13, 2005)

Comcast - Bay Area. Recorded correctly from 9pm to 10pm.

Because it was a 3-hour time shift, it sounds like your cable company may be giving TiVo the wrong guide info, like an EST feed instead of PST. You might want to check your listings by time for that particular channel and see if everything's shifted 3 hours earlier, and if it is, report it to TiVo.


----------



## thumbs2u (Feb 12, 2008)

Same problem. TiVo recorded 3 hours early at 6PM.
It is incorrect next Monday as well.
I'm Comcast, north of Santa Barbara. 
I had to watch Sarah live last night.


----------



## crabbon (Jan 9, 2003)

Sarah, King of the Hill, Simpsons

Those shows were messed up on Fox on Monday night.

There is not a 3 hour time shift. Instead they just got them in the wrong order or something. Wierd. No rhyme nor reason.

I'm the next County north of Santa Barbara, but instead of Comcast, Charter - same problem as thumbs2u. It must be a regional problem.

And yes, according to the guide, it's going to happen again next Monday.

Now to find a way to watch that one episode (maybe unbox?)


----------



## thumbs2u (Feb 12, 2008)

I wonder who makes the local list.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Mine came in fine so it is your stupid cable company. I have called my cable company when they have a line up error like that.


----------



## painkiller (Jun 23, 2005)

It might be that your tivo did not change the channel correctly. (Or the sat box didn't see the change channel signals correctly.)

When you watched the Live TV mode was it on the channel you expected to be recorded for this program??

In my case, the 540's sometime don't issue the right signals to the Directv receiver box (IR) and I've seen it happen myself (intended 244 for SciFi, but got 24 instead).

Just a thought.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Oh yeah, I hated my cable box. It was one of those General Electric things that the pages on Tivocommunity said were the worst boxes. My cablecards are beautiful.


----------



## thumbs2u (Feb 12, 2008)

I called Comcast yesterday and learned it would take a few days to fix the Monday FOX lineup. 
They had "King of the Hill" and "Simpsons" at 9PM where Sarah should have been. 
I see today they moved "King of the Hill" and "Simpsons" to 6PM, but everything after 7:30PM is wrong now, and Sarah is missing from the Comcast TV Planner. 
I also called TiVo and now I see the lineup correctly on my TiVo guide 
I wonder where TiVo gets the guide list since Comcast is still wrong?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Lineups come from zap2it.com. Contact them.

http://www.zap2it.com/services/site/zap-feedback,0,6935396.story

Also, contact Tivo.

http://www.tivo.com/lineup/


----------

